
Where Silicon Valley Is Going to Get in Touch with Its Soul - gk1
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/04/technology/silicon-valley-esalen-institute.html
======
badcede
They buried the lede. It doesn't seem to fully realize it, but this is an
article about the decay and collapse of Esalen.

